# Los Angeles, CA group looking for players.



## Pappy91011 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Alright people here's the deal.  I live in Los Angeles and I find it hard to believe that in a city this large I have a tough time finding players.  I mean it's D&D for God's sake.  It's fun.  So here's the skinny on our group.

Our group consists of about 4 people (DM and 3 players).  We have been gaming steady (IE...not missing games) for about 4 years now!  That in and of itself should draw your attention right?  We are currently playing in a 3.5 edition Planescape setting based in Sigil.  Our DM has said that this will be his greatest campaign ever (and trust me he's done a few doozies) and that it will take us well into epic.  So c'mon people!  If you play D&D in the Los Angeles area or are interested in playing, just drop me a line at pappy@charterineternet.com.  We play every Sunday, rain or shin, from about 2pm until midnight.  Let's go let's go!

Again, that e-mail address is pappy@charterinternet.com.  Or you could just post here.

Pappy*


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (Apr 14, 2005)

Where in the City is it?  L.A. is a biiiiig place!


----------



## Stosh (Apr 17, 2005)

im really interested and to join but i got a couple questions: 

1) how old are all your players?
2) i would need a ride from burbank to L.A. each game cuz i moved to amarica from canada 3.5 months ago and dont know the area
3) i would need to leave like at 9:30 each game cuz i do stuff on sundays. I dont care how early they start.

i can really understand if you guys dont want me in yer group though. It would be good for me to get some steady games for once.


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (Jun 7, 2005)

*Opening in MY Thursday night game*

An unexpected opening has just cropped up in my Thursday night campaign, about to begin in Panorama City.  (Please see the  "Van Nuys - Panorama City - NH: Forgotten Realms" thread for details.)

Character classes are not going to be dictated, but a Wizard would be nice!  The intent is to carry the PCs from 0 - Epic levels (hopefully not losing too many casualties along the wayside) in a series of increasingly difficult capaigns.  *Please* read the "Important notes" message in the "Van Nuys - Panorama City - NH: Forgotten Realms" thread; if you are interested, please e-mail me at : jamallokreen@yahoo.com.


----------

